# Gus in the Snow!



## CocoNUT (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok...I finally managed to get these off my cell phone! Here are some shots of Gus in the snow on Wednesday (26th Dec)
Please note that she had been rolling around and eating snow for the better part of 20 minutes BEFORE these were taken! 
Also note that the goats (& Snuggles) are NOT out and about! They're eating their grain in the barn! 













and one shot from the deck!


----------



## Grazer (Dec 29, 2012)

What a beauty! 
I can't believe how much she has grown, she looks like a serious dog now. Gone is the goofy face lol
I love her coat color and I'm so jealous of your weather. No snow for us yet, we didn't even have a white Christmas this year


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 29, 2012)

I may have missed something, but your dogs name is Gus, but she is a she, correct?

She looks Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

3Boys- Gus IS a GIRL! 

Coco might share her story ... I don'y know ... but lets just say Some people were not very nice to Coconut when she first got Gus and she asked a simple question. Instead of being helpful some people were pretty ignorant to her.

GUS is GORGEOUS! She really has grown up Coco! She looks like she was having so much fun!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gustina is so pretty...and all that snow...that I am not jealous of...and more photos of Snuggles as she grows would be nice


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

She is such a pretty dog Coco!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys....she has grown so much...it's like watching your child grow up. Neat thing about the snow is my husband was noticing her "patrol" path. You can clearly see it now (he didn't notice how the grass has been worn down by her patroling). The goats have their trail and the dog has her path...

@three boys...YES...Gus is a girl! Simple mistake on the breeder's part and we didn't really care so we never thought to flip her over before we took her home. We weren't 'stuck' on a girl or boy so it didn't make a difference to us. It has been one of the BEST mistakes we've ever experienced. The hubby had picked out her name (I had wanted Starvos or something really IMPOSING -as she was SUPPOSED to be a male) so Gus was a better name. I often call her Gustoff when I really want to get her attention. 

She has a lot of the similar traits Grazer described for the CO...and I have NO DOUBT that Gus would do anything for us. She is amazing and I love her dearly! (I'm a sucker for anything fluffy though....) 

Southern has had the pleasure of hearing her bark...it's quite impressive. Hubby thought it was AWESOME until we had to listen to it EVERY NIGHT when she went into her first heat! But she has settled down nicely.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh Yeah... Gus's bark is great! A sound clip would be great!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 29, 2012)

Remember who you're talking to here....I may've figured out how to post photos...but I'm definitely not computer savvy enough for all that! I'd have to figure that one out...hmmm

I'll have to work on the updated photos of Snuggles Bon...the last ones I took were of her still in the house. She's been outside and is doing well now...going on week two. Gus doesn't even go after her anymore...and Snuggles let Gus LICK her!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

She is so grown up!  Looks like she is loving the snow.


----------

